
Subtraction: Spacing Is Everything - rglullis
http://www.subtraction.com/archives/2008/0617_spacing_is_e.php
======
sah
Gmail does look cramped and unpleasant in Safari. The difference between
Safari's rendering and Firefox's on Windows is almost as significant as the
changes the author of this article made.

------
thwarted
The flash on that page is in the top 10 worst uses of flash evar.

